# Bringing New Cockatiel home. What do I need to know?



## Tinks (Mar 3, 2011)

We've bought a hand reared baby, he's weaning atm so we can't have him for a week or so.

He is very friendly, he came to all of us for a cuddle and scratch when we went to look at him. (our old bird took us a lot of work to get to this point)

What can I expect when we bring him home? What procedures will I need to follow?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Quaranting him from your current bird is the first thing to do. Separate rooms is good, make sure to wash you hands in between birds, stuff like that. It lasts about 30 days. Give him a day or two to settle in, he's cuddly right now in an environment he recognizes but may get scared in a new place and not be so cuddly right off. Keep an eye on his poop and such for signs of illness etc. And good luck!


----------

